# My cat bootie passed away two weeks ago...



## mommie of 2 (Sep 11, 2005)

But I still miss him!! I posted somewhere else about making a blog for him, I hadn't noticed this Thread was up...

Here is his blog:
http://my-best-friend-.blogspot.com/

I sent out my blog in an email to my friends, but most of them don't understand how attached you become to a pet...he was my family member...my first baby  

I hope you like the blog...it is in his honor! 

p.s.
His name was bootie because he was a pain in the bootie!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  It must have been so difficult to put your cat to sleep even though you knew it was for the best.

Best wishes to you during this difficult time.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

All of us here understand what a deep loss you've just suffered, and







from us. They are our family members, and we treasure them oh, so much. That was a very nice blog, and he was such a handsome boy. I hope the wonderful memories of 8 years of loving will help comfort you. 

I am so sorry for your loss, RIP Bootie.


----------



## mommie of 2 (Sep 11, 2005)

Thank you Superkitties and Lymekaps! It feels good to know that other people do understand and that I am not just overreacting!

The thing that gives me comfort is that I stayed...I held him by his little face and I talked to him. I told him how much I loved him and I thanked him for being in my life...I kept telling him I loved him until I knew he was gone...to me that's a comfort. I would love to pass away in the arms of a loved one, and them be last thing I hear and the last thing I see...

I'm a sap, I just made myself cry!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm sorry for the loss of your beloved cat. You are not over reacting at all. Take the time to grieve but also be comforted in knowing he is at the bridge - a place free of pain and surrounded with love.The blog in his honor is a beautiful tribute.


----------

